# FR: des tee-shirts bleu(s) et blanc(s)



## FreddieFirebird

Hello,
If you have several items in various colors, how does the adjective agreement work?  I have a blue shirt and a white shirt.  Can I say "J'ai des tee-shirts bleu et blanc" to mean that one shirt is blue, the other white?  It looks really weird.  Or do I have to say "J'ai un tee-shirt bleu et un tee-shirt blanc"?

Thanks


----------



## Doug Quaid

Hello,

Tu peux dire : "_J'ai des t-shirts bleus et des t-shirts blancs_". C'est plus clair ainsi. Tu peux aussi dire : "_J'ai des t-shirts bleus OU blancs_". Ou bien encore : "_Les t-shirts sont disponibles en bleu ou en blanc_".


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

If each piece of clothing is a different color, then you may use "et" while keeping a plural agreement, as far as the concerned colors may be in the plural (this is not true for all colors).
_J'ai des tee-shirts bleus et (d'autres) blancs.
J'ai des tee-shirts bleus et marron._

If the items are several colors, then the agreement should remain in the singular:
_J'ai des tee-shirts bleu et blanc._ (i.e. each being both blue and white)

In the latter case, it might be easier to change the sentence into:
_J'ai des tee-shirts de couleurs bleue et blanche._

... which may be considered _the safer way_ here since there will always be an agreement with the noun "couleur" (which supersedes the actual colors).


----------



## Maître Capello

If you have only two tee-shirts, one of them being blue and the other white, you could in principle write _J'ai des T-shirts bleu et blanc_, or _Mes (deux) T-shirts sont bleu et blanc_.  But this could also be interpreted as "I have tee-shirts that are both  blue and white" (e.g., with blue and white stripes). You should rather  say _J'ai un T-shirt bleu et un blanc_, which is unambiguous.

Note that there would be no ambiguity with a feminine noun, e.g., _chemise_:

_J'ai des chemises bleues et blanches_. → several shirts of each color: blue ones and white ones
_J'ai des chemises bleue et blanche_. → two shirts: a blue one and a white one
_J'ai des chemises bleu et blanc_. → several shirts with both colors on each shirt

See also FR: accord des adjectifs de couleur composés / agreement of compound color adjectives (from post #13 onward).



snarkhunter said:


> In the latter case, it might be easier to change the sentence into:
> _J'ai des tee-shirts de couleur bleue et blanche._
> ... which may be considered _the safer way_ here since there will always be an agreement with the noun "couleur" (which supersedes the actual colors).


That wouldn't sound very natural to me, not to mention that it would also be ambiguous…


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Thanks so much for the excellent examples!  They really are very clear.

But is prompts 2 questions:
1.  "J'ai des tee-shirts bleu et blanc" (both shirts are both blue and white)
      Why did the agreement disappear?  If I have 2 identical blue and white shirts, why does the color agreement drop?
2.  Note that there would be no ambiguity with a feminine noun
      Why?  If you changed your examples to "un chemisier" and made sure all your adjs were masculine, where is the ambiguity?

Again, thanks so much.  You have no idea how helpful this is


----------



## pointvirgule

FreddieFirebird said:


> 1.  "J'ai des tee-shirts bleu et blanc" (both shirts are both blue and white)
> Why did the agreement disappear?  If I have 2 identical blue and white shirts, why does the color agreement drop?


Because _bleu et blanc_, here, is a compound adjective meaning "of two colors, blue and white," and is invariable.
Same as in _des photos noir et blanc_. (One wouldn't say, _*des photos noires et blanches_.)

To take other examples pertaining to two adjectives qualifying the same noun, one would write, _les gouvernements californien et fédéral_, or _les Parlements britannique et européen_, since there is only one of each.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Wow.  I had no idea.  I want to make sure that I understand 100%...
Your examples mean "The federal and the californian governments.....1 from CA the other, from the nation".  
But if I had 2 adjs, both describing the exact same thing (like...hair), there still is agreement.  J'ai les cheveux blonds et bouclés (my hair is  both blond, and curled). Do I have it right?

And compound adjs are always invariable, or just with colors?  (J'ai une chemise bleu foncé...no agreement)


----------



## Maître Capello

You got it right: _J'ai les cheveux blond*s* et bouclé*s*_.

Only compound adjectives of *colors* are invariables.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## FreddieFirebird

C'est correcte de dire:
Il a les cheveux noir et blanc et bouclés ?

Je décris une personne de couleur qui a le vitiligo, donc il a les cheveux de deux couleurs (sans accord car c'est un adjectif composé de couleur) mais y a-t-il l'accord sur l'autre adjectif, bouclés


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ça. 

_Il a les cheveux noir et blanc, et bouclé*s*._


----------



## olivier68

Hi hi... je vais couper les cheveux en quatre ;-) L'accord des adjectifs de couleur est une des règle les plus compliquées que je connaisse en français. 
Ai-je tort de penser que si l'on écrit :
- "cheveux noir et blanc" : chaque cheveu a, intrinsèquement, deux couleurs - donc "couleur mixte", sans accord ?
- "cheveux noirs et blancs" : certains sont entièrement noirs, d'autres entièrement blancs ?

Faites plus simple... écrivez  simplement "gris" ou "grisonnants".
Ou, encore plus idiomatique : "il a une chevelure poivre et sel" ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, là c'est bien de la capillotétrachotomie… voire de la diptérosodomie !  Mais, effectivement, au sens strict, chaque cheveu n'est que d'une seule couleur, que ce soit pour des cheveux poivre et sel en raison de l'âge ou d'un vitiligo. On est donc censé écrire _des cheveux noir*s* et blanc*s*_.

Mais cela ne change en rien la réponse à la question de FreddieFirebird. Pour l'illustrer, on pourrait remplacer _cheveux_ par _chevelure_ :

_Il a les cheveux noirs et blancs, et bouclé*s*.
Il a une chevelure noir et blanc, et bouclé*e*._



olivier68 said:


> Faites plus simple... écrivez simplement "gris" ou "grisonnants".
> Ou, encore plus idiomatique : "il a une chevelure poivre et sel" ;-)


Sauf qu'aucune de ces solutions ne convient pour un vitiligo capillaire…


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> au sens strict, chaque cheveu n'est que d'une seule couleur, que ce soit pour des cheveux poivre et sel en raison de l'âge ou d'un vitiligo.


Dans le cas d'une teinture, une telle affirmation finit par devenir fausse !


----------



## FreddieFirebird

tu ne blagues pas!


olivier68 said:


> L'accord des adjectifs de couleur est une des règle les plus compliquées que je connaisse en français.


Je suis plus perplexe qu'avant!  Haha


----------

